# Motorhome bodywork repairs



## cb9a (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi 
I have a 2007 Autotrail Cheyenne 840D, well out of the warranty.
We have numerous small stress cracks in the fiberglass side skirts around the wheel arches and lockers, and a very small area of gel coat cracks which have appeared recently and which we would like repaired. 
We are based in Gloucestershire and are looking for a reliable workshop/repair centre to carry out these repairs. Prepared to travel to a well recommended workshop.
Anybody have any good recommendations based on experience?

all help gratefully received.

clive


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Clive

Contact Cannock Resprays on 01543 505495.
I have no connection with the firm just a satisfied customer.
They are based at Cannock just north of Wolverhampton.
Good luck with your repair.

Tony


----------



## cb9a (Oct 28, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply.
We have plumped for Premier Caravan Repairs in Reading. apparently they do most of the work for Webbs so should be good and it works well for us as we are full timers and we are house sitting close by. Not cheap at nearly £1,000 but comes with two year guarantee. Will post after the work has been done.
The disturbing aspect is that they do a lot of this sort of thing on Autotrails and have said the skirts on the tag axle vans are too long - they should be in at least three parts because of the stress. They also recommended putting an extra hinge on the long locker door where there are several stress cracks.

Anyway thanks for the reply and we have put them in our "useful contacts"

Clive


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

@cb9a - Did you use Premier Caravan Repairs? Were they any good. I think that they've morphed into Fast Caravan repairs - based very close to Webbs in Reading as they have the same postcode.

I need decent bodywork shop in the Reading area....


----------

